# List of feeder insects for PDF



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

It seems to me that eating the same thing everyday your entire life can't be very healthy.

There's nearly a million (known) insect species on earth! 

I'd like to offer my frogs a few different menu items.

What options are there? Is there anything as easy/cheap/available as fruit flies?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Well for the larger species. ...
Bean beetles 
Peanut beetle larvae 
Termites. ..but not so cheap
Pinhead crickets....


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

rice flour beetles, firebrats, pea aphids


----------



## zerelli (Sep 14, 2009)

How about Box Elder bugs? THere are several million in my back yard lately.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions guys.

I might order some extra small Phoenix worms.

I'm considering Bean Beetles and have heard good things about Dubia roaches.

Wife probably wont allow beetles & roaches tho...


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

zerelli said:


> How about Box Elder bugs? THere are several million in my back yard lately.


I hate those things! We use to live in a place with a couple box elder trees. This time of year was the worst!


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

port_plz said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys.
> 
> I might order some extra small Phoenix worms.
> 
> ...


Bean Beetles do seem to have a knack for somehow getting out more than anything else I've worked with. They live a long time too, so I think they can make more attempts than your typical hydei.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I've expanded my fruit fly collection to Hydei, Turkish Gliders & Melanogaster. I'm sure nutritionally they’re much the same, but they do offer a bit of variety. 

Trying to culture isopods but barely get anything...

I might look into bigger spring tail species.

Can't do the beetles or roaches. My wife is barely tolerant of FFs. She's insanely insect phobic.


----------



## jimmy rustles (Mar 10, 2013)

While atractomorpha sp. Adults will be too large, their younglings should work for all frogs that also take pinhead crickets 
And they look pretty nice themselves


----------

